# is there a method of regrowing fins?



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i was wondering if there's a way to have your fish regrow their fins. One of the fish i have was bitten on the tail and his fins have regrown crooked and unnatural. Is there a method to help correct the fin growth? would using scissors and cutting the fin at the point where they grew crooked work? If anyone knows, that would be great. I know there must be a method for this because asian arowanas damage their fins all the time and i recall reading something about this somewhere...

if anyone has any advice that would be great, thanks


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Cutting the ugly part is only the way and then separate the fish to it's own tank to prevent other fish from nipping the damage area as it will get ugly again. Also feeding high protein food to make it grow faster.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Unless the fish is un-able to swim or if the regrows is life threatening I wouldn't do anything, why stress the poor guy out and risk even more damage.

When my P's get messy I just add a bunch of aquarium salt and their fins will heal up pretty quickly.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I would leave it, I had a Denisoni Barb with it's Tail Fin bitten almost to its Knub,I'm still stunned to see it has grown back uniformily even with the Yellow Spots beginning to show again! that I never expected to see. Just make sure You keep up with your regular water changes,personally I didn't add any additives to Tank to speed up healing,but Salt does help to heal.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I would leave it too. Don't stress poor fish more.
+ for high protein food


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my god - you can't just cut a fish's fin off with no anesthetic just to make it look better! That is cruelty.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean water with extra water changes and high protien foods.....
makes fish happy..


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Even cutting it won't guarantee it will grow back the same. That would be very hard to predict and control. I can't see how cutting it would help. I would not risk stressing out the fish even more. All my Bettas that have had fin issues (rot or biting) have had fins naturally grow back oddly.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

well the tail is on a snakehead so i have no doubt that it will regrow quickly and that the fish will be able to cope with it. I just think that the fins look really unnatural and was wondering if there was an easy way to fix the it.



King-eL said:


> Cutting the ugly part is only the way and then separate the fish to it's own tank to prevent other fish from nipping the damage area as it will get ugly again. Also feeding high protein food to make it grow faster.


have you tried this? and does it regrow well?



Keri said:


> Oh my god - you can't just cut a fish's fin off with no anesthetic just to make it look better! That is cruelty.


the fins have no nerves so it causes no pain, and you don't cut the fins at the very base so they should grow back fairly easy. the only effect on the fish is probably just a little difficulty to swim until the fins grow back

thanks for the input everyone


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Done it many times with already.


----------

